# Puggle In A Stump



## Mullen (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## domromer (Mar 10, 2008)

Very sweet!

Does it snore and grunt like a pug?


----------



## Spidy (Mar 10, 2008)

Ha ha! Funny series .. thanks for sharing! Love the 3rd one! 

Puggles are super cool dogs. How are you liking yours?


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 10, 2008)

hahaha, cute pics!!! I love dogs.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 11, 2008)

omg. the 3rd one! :lmao:


----------



## Mullen (Mar 11, 2008)

domromer said:


> Does it snore and grunt like a pug?



Yeah, she sneezes alot too.



Spidy said:


> Puggles are super cool dogs. How are you liking yours?



She is like my shadow when I go outside, until she spots a rabbit. Then her beagle side kicks in and she takes off, making a high pitched, almost-barking sound. Don't let her cuteness fool you though, she's mean... in a cute way.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Mar 17, 2008)

So cute!  And if I had a band, I would totally name them "Puggle in a Stump".  Something about that phrase makes me happy.  )


----------



## TCimages (Mar 17, 2008)

LOL, Boy does that look familiar.  Our Puggle is totally more Beagle than Pug!  

Great pics


----------



## rickyracer25 (Mar 18, 2008)

lol number 3 ftw


----------



## fstopbluez (Mar 20, 2008)

lol, love it!  he's adorable.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 20, 2008)

I always thought Puggles were a pug and a poodle.. 
Hmm learn something new every day..  Your puggle is adorable.
I have a chug. A chihuahua and a pug.. Cutest thing ever!


----------



## The Losing Kind (Mar 20, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I always thought Puggles were a pug and a poodle..
> Hmm learn something new every day..


 
Pug + Poodle = Pugapoo 

And these are super cute pictures, Mullen! What a ridiculously adorable dog


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww, what a cute happy dog and great set of pictures.  #3 is hilarious.


----------

